# What kind of pets do you have?



## Catch22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Reading the thread about Wolfhounds got me wondering what kind of pets, inf any, people have.

Personally I have an 11 month old German Shorthaired Pointer, and her name is Porsche.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2008)

I love animals, but can't have any myself. I get too attached to them and it kills me when they die. So I just enjoy other people's pets.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, she's my first real pet, so we'll see how this one goes. I don't really want to think about it and there's 11 to 14 years to go!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 21, 2008)

Currently have a cat, hes bigger than the neighbours dogs. 

Mixed personality, watched puppies when he was very young. As a result he's pretty hyperactive and fetches things, also has been trained to 'sit'.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the best kind. Nonexistent. They all died years ago.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 22, 2008)

The family has 4 birds all cockatiels, and I'm usually the one who looks after them. We also have 6 chickens, so no more buying eggs from now on!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 22, 2008)

We have an Australian Sheppard named Gypsy, a small black kitten with white socks named Clutch, and a very large Red Devil in the fish tank....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a whole animal shelter full of pets!  I kinda think of them as my pets.


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 1 dog, 1 cat, a fishtank full of freshwater fish, one fish that kills everything in his tank, 1 Waterbuffalo, 2 monkeys... 

You guys ever wonder why I seem a bubble-off?? THERE ya go!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Thorlifter*
> I love animals, but can't have any myself. I get too attached to them and it kills me when they die. So I just enjoy other people's pets.



I use to be like that but my 5-6 rabbits breed like theres no tommorrow

I've got 2 Siberian Huskies who have killed one of our 4 cats so and one just died so that now leaves us with 2 .I'd estimate that the dogs have killed about 30 odd rabbits over the years,really sad and use to really upset me as a kid

heres a pic of the killer


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 22, 2008)

Huskies are awesome! 

We have two beagles and two cats. One of the cats is a demon with fur. One of the cats thinks she's a dog. One of the beagles think's he's a human. The other beagle is pretty sure she runs the household. Basically....I'm just a glorified butler.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 22, 2008)

3 Cats:
Venus, Kimi Raikocat, Shinga
3 Dogs 
Sandy(Great Dane)
Ibanez (African Lion Dog/Rhodesian Ridgeback)
Scooby(Foxterrier)

Alot of snakes, family of bushbabies, about 80 klipspringer, 2 fish eagle, and 3 leopard(seen two), monkeys, squirrel family which stays in our roof, mongoose family behind swimming pool

edd


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2008)

A cat and a bunch of Garter Snakes


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a good looking dog 109.

WAIT A SEC, Mrs Les, a WATER BUFFALO?????


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

Any chance of a photo Les'bride?

Believe me Thorlifter he's a hand full

Marcel,Garter snakes?any photos

Man it's interesting the animals we class as "Pets"


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> That's a good looking dog 109.
> 
> WAIT A SEC, Mrs Les, a WATER BUFFALO?????



Yes, you guys know him as Les  the Monkeys are my sons Max(8 yr old, today) and Zane (hes 6)  the rest of the menagerie are actual animals and fish..

I was being glib. Sorry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome sense of humour


----------



## Heinz (Sep 22, 2008)

Eddie, awesome name!

Ibanez 

Maybe my next pet should be 1954 Les paul custom.........


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Awesome sense of humour



if nothing else..I HAVE got that!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pets guys! Man, I want a Husky too, but the hair's too much!


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2008)

12 Wolfhounds, three of which are rescues and five are puppies around two years old. Three of the wolfies are near the end of their time on this plane and will wait for us later. 

The dying part is painful but way overbalanced by their lives and spirit

8 koi in the pond.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2008)

Used to have a Black Lab but she died last month aged 14 3/4. Now only have 2 guinea pigs left - and babysit other peoples dogs when they're on holiday.


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lets see about 80 african ciclids and 1 dog mixed


----------



## runningdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Three dogs, all lurchers. Two are BedlingtonXGreyhound, both bitches and an elderly Aussie Cattle DogXGreyhound dog. They all kill rabbits by the dozen. That's one of the reasons I keep them, so no, I don't feel guilty.
My pic is of my first lurcher, Boy, when he was about nine months old. His epitaph, 'Numero Uno' Never broke, never even bent.
To me lurchers are more than pets, they are working dogs, are more than a hobby, they are a passion.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2008)

Right now I have:

1 Ball Python named Pandora
1 Cat named Kruemmi
3 Mud Skippers in an aquarium.
1 Aquarium full of fish.

Soon to have about 20 more snakes, 2 huskies and some sting rays.

Here are some pics of my snake and my cat.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool Adler I have 4 birds and a dog


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

DerAdler I couldn't sleep at night with them in my house , I have a phobia of snakes

How are the snakes?ie friendly?I can't imagine they would be but are they dangerous?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 23, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Eddie, awesome name!
> 
> Ibanez
> 
> Maybe my next pet should be 1954 Les paul custom.........



     or Stratocaster....

I’ve taken some pics of pets but misplaced my digital cam’s cable. I'll post them asap when cable shows up.

edd


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 23, 2008)

Two dogs: Sally, a dalmation; Dixie, a beagle/mutt
two cats: Sammy and Princess
goats, of which: six are does; two are bucks; four are doelings; one is a wether; and six are wethered meat bucklings
numerous chickens and rabbits.
There is also alot of wildlife in the back and front yards as we are surrounded on all sides by trees.


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2008)

jack russel dog called toby


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> DerAdler I couldn't sleep at night with them in my house , I have a phobia of snakes
> 
> How are the snakes?ie friendly?I can't imagine they would be but are they dangerous?



I only have one at the moment, but no she is not dangerous. She is actually very friendly. I take her out atleast once a day, so that she stays used to me. Sometimes she can be a bitch, but that is because she is a wild caught python.

She is not very big though, only about 4.5 to 5 ft right now. She will be no bigger than 5.5 to 6.5 ft when full grown.

I used to have 2 other snakes; a Columbian Red Tailed Boa Constictor and a Burmese Python, but do to military requirements I had to leave them in the United States. As soon as me and my wife have our house built, I plan on getting about 20 different kinds.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Marcel,Garter snakes?any photos


 sounds a whole lot bigger than they are. They are up 'till 90 cm long and as thick as your thumb. I think many of our American friends have them in the garden and they are absolutely harmless. Actually we used to have a lot of them, about 15 or so. Now we only have 1 left, the old sock turned 13 years old, which is quite old. We stop after this one and will put fish in the tank. I don't have digital photo's, so maybe I should make one later.

Adler is your python as stupid as garter snakes? I believe our snakes have a memory of about 5 sec


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a squirrel that I call "Hungry Ned" that visits my yard quite often. I
have a saucer on a table that I put pistachio nuts that I can't open in, or
Ritz crackers with peanut butter on it, or Brazil nuts or peanuts in the shell
that I break in half first. He will let me get about two feet away from him
but I can't hand feed him...... I've tried.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

Marcel, you got it about garter snakes!  Tons around here. And about as docile as a brick!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Adler is your python as stupid as garter snakes? I believe our snakes have a memory of about 5 sec



No, she is pretty smart. It is fun to watch her hunt.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 24, 2008)

Had two parrots, a hamster, a cat ( I loved it the most ) and now I have a Jack Russel Terrier. He is just great and crazy.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, great pets! I like the snake, even though I'm not a big fan of snakes, or at least the ones hiding under a rock waiting to bite you. 




> Adler is your python as stupid as garter snakes? I believe our snakes have a memory of about 5 sec



That qoute cracked me up! Don't put a garter snake to close to your nose, they may bite it, lol.

I've always thought having a small dog like Toby would be fun, but never had one yet. 

We have one dog, and a cat. 

The cat is almost 10, but she's still pretty plucky. 

We used to have some fish, but they all died eventually. We had a hard time keeping them all healthy and free from disease. 

Our dog is still pretty young, not yet 6 years old. Here he is, he's called Paego. Don't ask me what it means, I don't know,  his first owner called him that. He's a Labrador, but lots of people have wondered if he has any hound in him, but as far as I know I don't think so.


----------



## Soren (Sep 24, 2008)

Cute dog Welch.

We have a cat, used to have two but one has disappeared.


----------



## merlin (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I have a twenty-year old cat, sadly I very much doubt she'll get to twenty-one! Because of her kidney problems - one blood test reading was off the scale, it may be a matter of 'weeks'. Although a previous vet in January said that, and its now September! Apart from the CRF (chronic renal failure), she also has dementia which means at times she howls!
I also, have fish; a 36" tropical tank, and outside a fish-pond with a large koi (left by the previous house-owners) and 6 medium goldfish, 1 young goldfish - from last years hatching, and 12+ from this years hatching.


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2008)

This is my dog Jackie, she's 10.


----------



## Torch (Sep 24, 2008)

I just had to put down my 14 year old golden last Monday. God it just sucks seeing them take their last breath. I still have my 3.5 year old German Sheppard...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2008)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> wow, great pets! I like the snake, even though I'm not a big fan of snakes, or at least the ones hiding under a rock waiting to bite you.



They are really not that bad. I know with my python if she were to bite, it would be painful. She has several rows of teath and a lot of muscle behind her. I have heard that if she bites it is like getting hit with a baseball bat. If that is true, I do not know. She has never bitten anyone, except the Vetinarian and that was his fault. She was real small and a baby at the time and therefore it did not hurt really at all, did not even break the skin.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2008)

No pets of my own, but I do get to take care of my Sisters two Dachshunds every once and a while. And if you think those Weinerdogs are just docile little dog don't be fooled, they are hunters to be sure. Oldest one has killed numerous small critters, including thier pet bird that just happened to fly by the bed as she was sitting on it, nabbed it right our of the air on a flying leap from the bed.
They are fun to watch play-fighting with each other as well.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2008)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> That qoute cracked me up! Don't put a garter snake to close to your nose, they may bite it, lol.



But only if you have used your nose to dig in the garden  I once had worked in the garden and then had to feed the snakes. As my hands smelled of fresh earth, they thought I was a worm, so they bite me . Luckily their teeth are too small to penetrate the skin. One got me between my thumb and index finger and he kept on holding on. I could walk with this snake hanging from my hand


----------



## drgondog (Sep 24, 2008)

Torch said:


> I just had to put down my 14 year old golden last Monday. God it just sucks seeing them take their last breath. I still have my 3.5 year old German Sheppard...



It sucks but thank god you were there for your Golden. We put a wolfie down about every year - and feed them a cheeseburger or a hershey bar as the vet is putting them down. 

We hold everyone in our arms while they pass on over the bridge.

I have nothing but contempt for those that 'drop em off' on the way to the movies and let a creature that gives their all for you - pass lonely and afraid.


----------



## Soren (Sep 24, 2008)

drgondog said:


> I have nothing but contempt for those that 'drop em off' on the way to the movies and let a creature that gives their all for you - pass lonely and afraid.



I couldn't agree more! A few years back I picked up a bunch of kittens which had been dropped off on the side of a highway. How people can just drop them off and leave them there I have no clue.


----------



## runningdog (Sep 24, 2008)

drgondog said:


> I have nothing but contempt for those that 'drop em off' on the way to the movies and let a creature that gives their all for you - pass lonely and afraid.


Struck a chord that did, I've had lot of dogs over the years, 21 at the last count. Time being what it is, circumstances being what they become, I've said goodbye to too many in the vets. If possible I give them a week to say goodbye, they have the time of their lives, I die every day. What they don't do is die lonely or afraid.
Damn, I never thought I'd be saying this on an aviation forum............


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by *runningdog*
> What they don't do is die lonely or afraid



That's nice 

wish I could say the same about my rabbits sometimes I've been there just to late to stop it.

Really hard to watch they go absolutely nuts in panic, poor things


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone heard this before?

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together…

– Author Unknown

Quite beautiful.... reminds me of a dog we had a few years ago.... died of cancer....


----------



## runningdog (Sep 25, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> Has anyone heard this before?
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together…



If only. I've always said that, if I'm wrong and there are pearly gates, I'm not going in if me dogs can't come..........


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Rottweiler named Lexi. She is 2 years old.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 25, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> Has anyone heard this before?
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> ...



I have four of those with 4 hounds on each one. I'm getting steeled to having number five made in the next several months - two of old age, one with terminal cancer and one that passed this spring.


I have the email address of a lady that does these for me on a walnut plaque with a Wolfhound head, the names of my hounds around the head and the poem. If you want the email address let me know.

I ask each of them to wait for us as we put them down.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the idea that is Heaven in the movie "What Dreams May Come" Robin Williams stars in it. GREAT story actually if you'd like to give it a look. BEAUTIFUL cinematography. IMO.

In a nutshell, your pets and other love ones, when they pass go to their own Heavens, that are made up of all the beautiful in their minds. When you pass, you can also bring them to yours..they are waiting there, for you.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

This is what I have...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2008)

Emon, that is framed in our waiting room at the shelter.

I can't comment on how someone can leave a pet. I just might get banned. The stories I could tell about what comes through the shelter that people just "drop" off!

Just yesterday....

A 9 year old Ball python.

and 15 Chinese crested hamsters.

Don't know what I'll do when I retire.


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2008)

i got my dog, toby from a rescue shelter, he'd been left outside a nightclub it's been there loss and my gain he's a great companion to my family


----------



## drgondog (Oct 13, 2008)

runningdog said:


> Struck a chord that did, I've had lot of dogs over the years, 21 at the last count. Time being what it is, circumstances being what they become, I've said goodbye to too many in the vets. If possible I give them a week to say goodbye, they have the time of their lives, I die every day. What they don't do is die lonely or afraid.
> Damn, I never thought I'd be saying this on an aviation forum............



That about sums it up.. anyone for a 'sensitivity session' - ???

seriously you and I do it the same way. On her last day before the pain became to great to even stand, we took her for a ride to town, fed her a couple of cheeseburgers, drove around the ranch so she could say goodbye to the coyotes, then rounded out the day sitting under an apple tree feeding her apples until the vet came.

Brought her pups out afterwards so they could have closure. We'll get her ashes back this week. I'm waching two of her daughters tunneling somewhere by the pasture fence - it's an awesome hole when you can barely see the butt of a 2 yr old wolfhound


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2008)

> I'm waching two of her daughters tunneling somewhere by the pasture fence - it's an awesome hole when you can barely see the butt of a 2 yr old wolfhound



Jeez!!!! When they're done can you get me a deal on some Chinese wine?


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Guys.
I have two cats, they are the largest domestic cats you can get, and are known as Maine Coons, the larger of the two measures from tip of his nose to the tip of his tail (When laid down) 4 foot, or 48" or 121.82 centimeters. they have hairs growing out of the top of their ears like the Lynx, and they are refered to as Lynx Tips, they are not like a normal moggy, they will only drink bottled water because they do not like the smell of flouride in tap water, and they will not eat steak, prawns, fish, cream, or milk, they have to have Maine Coon balls, I would love to hear from other coon owners.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not much for cats, but Maine Coon Cats are neat looking animals. Do they stalk you around the house?


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 13, 2008)

No, they are lazy and just lay there like a big woolly rug, mine (we have two of them) lies on the back of the couch, or should I say takes up the back of the couch, and when I am asleep on the couch he looks at me and thinks "Ah a daddy cuddle" then jumps off the back straight onto my stomach, well just imagine what 2 and a half stone feels like landing on you when your asleep. uhhhhff,


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 13, 2008)

pics of Coons.
Sorry guys trying to upload pics of my coons, but it does not seem to work


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2008)

Maine Coons are one of the largest breed of cats. With great personalities too!


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes Maine Coons are the Largest domestic cat that you can buy, and my two have got fantastic personalities, although they are brothers they are as different as Chalk Cheese


----------



## Henk (Oct 16, 2008)

One little mungrill, it is my moms, but it must sleep with me. I do not know what he is but he does have some terrier blood in him.


----------



## AVRoe (Oct 16, 2008)

poppy yuki my destroyers of models.


----------



## Soren (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I just have ordinary cat, but with a special personally like no other. Likes to crawl up on our shoulders and curl around our necks, licking our hair, and then it's just docile like no other cat I've seen. You can basically do everything you want to it and it just wont bite or scratch you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

Here is a few more pics that I took of my cat today. I thought she just looked cute as hell laying like that in the sun. Tomorrow when I feed my snake again, I will try and take some pics of that endeavor.


----------



## imalko (May 25, 2009)

Until not so long ago I had three dogs. The oldest was Rocky (on the photo the large white one with black spots). I found him abandoned in the street as a pup one cold winter and took him in. He was a great pet and spend 12 years with us. Died of cancer in January last year.

So, now I have only two dogs: little black 12 year old dachshund called Jerry and Rocky's daughter 8 year old Libbie...


----------



## Doughboy (May 25, 2009)

Sherlock.




Sierra(Chocolate horse in pic)




Shadow.






And here is my cat White Sox.


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2009)

To start this off i don't like cats I believe they are useless however this PM when I arrived home from work the "old lady" adopted a kitten for the 3 yr old , who wanted to name him Cat , mom decided this wasn't very good and was pushing for "precious" I convinced the kid to opt for Zippy and thats the only thing I won on this ordeal


----------



## drgondog (May 25, 2009)

update on wolfies -

Sequence showing group of pups at two months, then older hounds loafing in front yard, then a pasture walk with puppies at 6 months and then our old grand damme's at 8 years on the Oregaon Coast.


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2009)

Really miss her.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

None.
I grew up in a house full of animals, though - we've had cats, fish, squirrels, rabbits, gerbils and guinea pigs, so I'm used to having animals around.
Nowadays I just give my love of animals to my friend's dogs and cats.


----------



## Catch22 (May 27, 2009)

My German Shorthaired Pointer, Porsche. Loves to play and goof around, and damn she's fast. She's caught 3 birds thus far. She's 2.5 years old. Always happy too, tail usually seems to be going.


----------



## drgondog (May 27, 2009)

great pics Torch - Goldens are my second favorite breed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2009)

I hope to soon add a Golden Retriever and a Husky to our family, as well as a lot more fish and snakes.


----------



## sabrina (May 28, 2009)

I have a yellow cat named Baxter...I like very down-to-earth, easy going cats.  He fetches, comes when he's called, (tries to) protect me, and will head straight to the bedroom if I mention the word "bedtime". 

Good little buddy.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2009)

I have two dogs.
A Female shepard mix named Sheba that is almost 17 years old and a minature Male sheltie named Rex who thinks he is a German Shepard. 
That is as long as whoever he is barking at is on the outside of the house.

The picture is Sheba. 
I don't know what started it but whenever we give her a cookie she walks around teasing Rex with it before she eats it.
When Rex was a puppy she used to drape her paws over him and hold him down when he got too unruly.  
She was never mean but she did let him know who was the boss.


Wheelsup


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a Rott name Lexi. She is one of the best family dogs I have ever had either growing up, or with my own family.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 2, 2009)

The little cutie sitting next to her isn't bad, either.


----------



## javlin (Jun 2, 2009)

sabrina said:


> I have a yellow cat named Baxter...I like very down-to-earth, easy going cats.  He fetches, comes when he's called, (tries to) protect me, and will head straight to the bedroom if I mention the word "bedtime".
> 
> Good little buddy.



Had a cat like that an orange Tabby more like a dog than a cat.He would follow along into the woods and take off after the rabbits and squirrels just like a dog.The only cat I really liked.I now have an 85lb female Retreiver and she is now 8yrs old,my side kick.Kevin


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 3, 2009)

sabrina said:


> The little cutie sitting next to her isn't bad, either.



Thanks Sabrina. That's Conner. He has changed my life! His mom and I feel very lucky.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know about pets, but I do have two feline terrorists named Butterscotch and Snickerdoodle.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 4, 2009)

Wolfhounds in their natural environment - either watching over human puppies or riding herd on parties


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are some big puppies there Bill! Look like the kids could ride them!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Are those dogs, or Mastodons?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2009)

where did you get the Wookies?


----------



## drgondog (Jun 6, 2009)

as you may suspect = I have heard most of these before <smile>

the wolfies don't mind..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2009)

Wolfhunds rock!

I have a one eyed Husky named Odin (cat did it to him as a puppy), a Yellow Lab named Brandi, a bird named Baby that came with the wife, and an evil cat named Chance whom is plotting against me.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess I am one of the very few. I do not have a pet. The wife says we're going to get a female beagle after we
retire........ whenever that is....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I guess I am one of the very few. I do not have a pet. The wife says we're going to get a female beagle after we
> retire........ whenever that is....
> 
> Charles



Say, have you ever considered the wonders of owning a cat??????


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 7, 2009)

CC....beagles are awesome! You won't regret it one bit! Cats are great, too....I'm particularly fond of the breed known as "BBQ", with buffalo sauce and some Ranch dressing, a side of mashed potatoes, and a thick slab of garlic bread.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 7, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wolfhunds rock!
> 
> I have a one eyed Husky named Odin (cat did it to him as a puppy), a Yellow Lab named Brandi, a bird named Baby that came with the wife, and an evil cat named Chance whom is plotting against me.



Don't fool yourself....they're ALL plotting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2009)

Bon Apetit

For those that have not eaten dinner yet, here are some pics of my snake eating her dinner tonight...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Torch (Jun 23, 2009)

That thing would make a great wallet or a pair of boots.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2009)

Torch said:


> That thing would make a great wallet or a pair of boots.....



You would make a good breaf case or bag...


----------



## muller (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey drgondog, my dog loves wolfhounds too, well..... he _tries_ to!


----------



## Torch (Jun 24, 2009)

Beagles are cool but remember some dogs are working dogs, beagles ,border collies, etc etc. They need alot of run time and excersise or they have a tendency of becoming bored which leads to destruction of the household, Just a heads up to future pet owners cause I've been there done that....


----------



## Soren (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a foodloving and very very lazy cat..


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 26, 2009)

yorkshire terrier and a Cairn terrier


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2009)

Torch said:


> Beagles are cool but remember some dogs are working dogs, beagles ,border collies, etc etc. They need alot of run time and excersise or they have a tendency of becoming bored which leads to destruction of the household, Just a heads up to future pet owners cause I've been there done that....



Heh...yeah, we found that out the hard way. Having two, though, works out well. They tend to entertain themselves by playing with each other, not the furniture.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 27, 2009)

muller said:


> Hey drgondog, my dog loves wolfhounds too, well..... he _tries_ to!



It has been my experience that a wolfie female in heat will stand for anything.. god help the critter that jumps une NOT in heat!!

Your dog seems 'ambitious'


----------



## Butters (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think that a more affectionate breed than the beagle exists. I've had them since I was a kid (we always had at least one as a hunting dog) and I recommend them to anyone who can accomodate their needs.

They are very social, and become anxious if left alone. Not a good choice for a lone dog in a house that's empty all day. Or outside for that mattter. They'll drive the neighbors crazy with their barking...They're not good dogs for control freaks, either. The males esp are incredibly stubborn, and because harsh treatment will ruin them, they demand a lot of firm but tender training. And they will not stay home, so you can't just let them out to do their 'business'.They get their nose to the ground and they're gone...

Around here, many end up in shelters because they don't hunt well enough to suit the owners. Usually just because they're too young. My previous dog was dumped because he didn't hunt well at 16 months. By the time he was three, he was the best dog I ever owned, and hunted like a champ until he was 12, when he started suffering from congestive heart failure. And even then he would have died trying.

If you do decide to get one, try the shelters and beagle rescue organizations. 

JL


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I have two dogs.
> A Female shepard mix named Sheba that is almost 17 years old and a minature Male sheltie named Rex who thinks he is a German Shepard.
> That is as long as whoever he is barking at is on the outside of the house.
> 
> ...


We just have the sheltie now. 
I had to have Sheba put down today. 
I knew it was coming but it still stinks to have to do it.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Sad to hear.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Wheels. Losing a pet is like losing a part of yourself.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Dang Wheels. It's the only stinky thing about owning a dog. Truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 18, 2009)

[email protected], I'm sorry wheels. I know how you feel. When I was younger, we had a labrador named Seamus. We loved that dog to death. Then, when we were twelve, we had to put him down. I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life before.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 18, 2009)

Kyoto 13 or 14 year old black cockerspaniel and Lady, Golden-lab mix from a rescue shelter.

Absolutely love both of them, but Kyoto's on his last legs, and my parents are thinking of putting him down, especially if he starts to show signs of pain.

When we first got Kyoto:





Kyoto's current appearance:





Lady, being her usual ADD self....


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 18, 2009)

We have at least one mouse, thing is no one invited him..........tried bread, pizza and chocolate in the trap but the little bugger won't go for it. Caught his mate in one night previously, so perhaps he's smarter than the average mouse?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry about that Wheels. I know how much a patrt of the family dogs (or cats) are.


----------



## muller (Oct 20, 2009)

Same here wheelsup, just think about all the good times you had with her. Our jack russell, Sugar, is nearly 20, she's starting to lose it now. She's not in any pain but you can tell her age is starting to take its toll. I'm dreading the day she goes.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 20, 2009)

Correction about Kyoto, my mom just called...she's taking him to be put to sleep. Apparently he had a major seizure. He had perked up when I came to visit, and my parents and I think that was his way of saying goodbye to everyone. He's been with me since grade school, and now I have to let him go, and I can't figure whether to choke or sob because of it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 20, 2009)

Do both. Every pet-owner here understands.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the condolences everyone. I appreciate them.
Sheba drove me nuts at times with her independence but I already miss it.
She was almost like a cat in that way.




MacArther said:


> Correction about Kyoto, my mom just called...she's taking him to be put to sleep. Apparently he had a major seizure. He had perked up when I came to visit, and my parents and I think that was his way of saying goodbye to everyone. He's been with me since grade school, and now I have to let him go, and I can't figure whether to choke or sob because of it.


I am sorry to hear that MacArthur. I was hoping for better news.



RabidAlien said:


> Do both. Every pet-owner here understands.


RA's right, do both we understand. 


Wheels


----------



## MacArther (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys (/and or gals). Its going to be hard going home for Christmas and not seeing him like I normally do greeting me at the door.


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2010)

Newest addition to the "pack"... 
Found her abandoned in the street. She was scared and wet (it was raining), so I took her in. Don't know how exactly old she is, but veterinarian said she is definitely older then two months. She had some sort of skin disease, but she's better now...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 4, 2010)

Dude, that is one seriously cute puppy! 

How could anyone abandon a pup like that?


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice one Igor, hope it doesnt grow to big !!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute puppy Imalko.


Wheels


----------



## kgambit (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's our gang - all five of them.  The big one on the right weighs in at slightly over 25 pounds!

That squirrel just to the left of the christmas tree on the patio is probably saying. "Hey guys! WASSUP! Glass is a B$TCH ain't it!"


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Our little guy


----------



## Geedee (Jun 6, 2010)

This is Shyloh.

Found him in the middle of the road, at midnight, just outside RAF Akrotitri in Cyprus way back in Feb 2000. He'd been dumped by a local because he was no good as a hunting dog (scared S**tless of any loud noise or even the buzzer on the dishwasher so absolutely no good around guns or things that go bang in the night !) wearing a puppy collar that was about seven sizes too small !.

Here he is in Star Wars mode complete with lazer vision eyes and a 'waggy tail' walk on part in 'Star Wars 24 '


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy Crap!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 7, 2010)

My wife calss them "stix", I call them Golf Clubs! I have 14 good ones! SMILE


----------



## magnu (Jun 7, 2010)

This is one of our African grey parrots Holly Boo. She is very much a ladies bird and only tolerates me if I have a treat for her.
She does talk but only in a very quiet voice with her back to you.




This is our other AG Hugin. My OH spotted him in a pet shop all hunched up looking very sorry for himself. He has a wonky leg which was broken as a chick. He can fly but every landing is a crash. He has a wide vocabulary and is very vocal especially in the morning and when there is something on the lunatics lantern your trying to watch




This is Roxy a red Staffie we were given as she didn't get on with their other dog. When we got her she was totally deaf through untreated canker which we now have under control and she has her hearing back, the slightest rustle of cellophane
and suddenly you are very popular.




This is Kaz our Alsatian along with the OH sisters Jack Russel Todd


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

Geedee said:


> This is Shyloh.
> 
> Found him in the middle of the road, at midnight, just outside RAF Akrotitri in Cyprus way back in Feb 2000. He'd been dumped by a local because he was no good as a hunting dog (scared S**tless of any loud noise or even the buzzer on the dishwasher so absolutely no good around guns or things that go bang in the night !) wearing a puppy collar that was about seven sizes too small !.
> 
> Here he is in Star Wars mode complete with lazer vision eyes and a 'waggy tail' walk on part in 'Star Wars 24 '



As Yoda would say:
"HHmmmm, Darth Shiloh, it is!"


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2012)

Was going to start a new thread but it occured to me that somwhere someone must have started a pet thread. Went to Tenn. a couple of days ago to meet with a breeder that had two pups for sale. Here is my newest "girl". Saoirse is an Irish Wolfhound puppy. She just turned 5MO old. She weighs about 40lbs and is 24in tall at her shoulders.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a pet rabbit of dubious ancestry. He was about three years old when he was given to us, and because he had only one testicle they had named him "Uno". We didn't like that, so we changed his name to "Buddy". We've had him three or four years, and he has still not really taken to us. He knows his name because he will look when you call him. But he will not come to you unless you have something to eat in your hand. He is a house rabbit, with his cage and a four by three foot pen, in the laundry room. He's potty trained, which is a good thing for an inside rabbit. He does not like to be picked up, tho.

The pic's were taken when he was in his outside hutch.

Charles


----------



## Readie (Feb 4, 2012)

We have 2 Chocolate Labrador girls who are sisters and 2 1/2 years old.

John


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 4, 2012)

I have two aquariums one unheated and one tropical.

The unheated one has a long-finned zebra Danio and a normally finned one that once disappeared and I later found stuck around the back of the filter system and very thin, several White cloud mountain Minnows and three freshwater shrimps that love cucumber slices.

The tropical tank has a different species of freshwater shrimps that eat all day and night it seems, an assassin snail called "Killer" (small species of Whelk) that eats other very small snails that can pop up from bought in plants and some Neons who call me "Dave" (for instance "Dave! Dave! there's an Elephant with a shell in the tank!)


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2012)

Dang, Mike...5 months old and already 24" and 40lbs???? Better strap a turret on her back!

Cute lookin pets, though, guys!


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a 9yr old GSD named Neeka and a 9 month old Cane Corso named Stella.


----------



## otftch (Feb 5, 2012)

" Foul, Evil Creature" inherited from my grandson when he and his mom moved to North Carolina.
Ed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, I cannot let this one slip by:

"Look, that rabbit's got a vicious streak a mile wide! It's a killer!"


----------



## mikewint (Feb 5, 2012)

Viking, everyone knows that an enraged rabbit can take down a man in full armor in a few seconds
RA, a full grown male Wolfhound will easily reach 7ft and a female about 6ft and about 125lbs


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 5, 2012)

Mad props to the Monty Python references (and blatant screenshots!)!!!!

Mike, yep...those are HUGE dogs! Thus the "tank" reference. Although, I guess "mine-layer" would be more appropriate....?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 5, 2012)

otftch said:


> " Foul, Evil Creature" inherited from my grandson when he and his mom moved to North Carolina.
> Ed


I have one word for you Ed, "Hasenpfeffer"


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2012)

can give you a good recipe for it Ed, just ask my friend !!!!!


----------



## brucejscott (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the best photo I have ever taken of my very camera shy dog, Max. He is a rescued Great Pyranees. When I got him at one year old from a shelter he weighed 80 lbs, had heart worm and hook worm. Two years and close to $800 later, he weighs in at a healthy 120 lbs. He's my best bud and goes with me everywhere.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 11, 2012)

This is Meatloaf, my five-legged chihuahua, and his little friend Crowbar, the latest addition to my limited bed space.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 12, 2012)

FIVE legs? A Male then I assume


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, proportionally he's a lucky little [email protected]


----------



## MacArther (Feb 12, 2012)

Lily, the newest member of the family. I thought Lady was needy and liked nothing more than to sun-bathe and get her stomach rubbed....Lily goes a step beyond that!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 20, 2012)

This is my older girl, Cheyann, a full-blooded Doberman. She is 2YO and weighs in at 85lbs (39kilos) and stands abot 26in (66cm) and her shoulders. Cheyann and a tough time accepting Breena but the two of them are great pals now. Cheyann lords it over Breena who is smaller (right now) but by a Year Breena will be 2X Cheyann's size


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful dogs Mike and everyone else! My brother's family had a rabbit that tore him up when the rabbit got upset for some unknown reason. My brother was bleeding in many spots when the fight (slaughter) was ended. No small part of the problem was he and his wife being ardent Monty Python fans, they couldn't stop laughing at the first sign of the rabbit's aggression. They were toast. Here's my own baby inherited from my son whose 12 hour shifts weren't conducive to keeping the pup. He is an old (approaching 14) Chow Chow named Sun Tzu Shown variously in his favorite environment (snow) and with some of his buds)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 1, 2012)

What a cool name for a Chow!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks very healthy and active for that age


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2012)

A dog named Bruno. A mix of every small breed known to man with none of the brain cells. If I scold him, he will chase his tail. Even though his food bowl is holding one coffee mug measure of dog food, if he sees a 1/2 inch of metal at the bottom, it is considered empty and he will stare at me until I move the food around to cover the metal spot. This forum is not big enough to list the lesser excentricities.






Geo


----------



## Torch (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute....


----------



## mikewint (Apr 3, 2012)

Not a fan of small dogs, hence the Irish Wolfound but is is a cute pooch. He'd have a long wait for me to fiddle with his food bowl, bet he'd find the food if he got hungry enough. I had to get a 6QT bowl and we fill it twice a day. 40lbs of Eucanuba High Performance lasts about 3 weeks or less


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 4, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> A dog named Bruno. A mix of every small breed known to man with none of the brain cells. If I scold him, he will chase his tail. *Even though his food bowl is holding one coffee mug measure of dog food, if he sees a 1/2 inch of metal at the bottom, it is considered empty and he will stare at me until I move the food around to cover the metal spot. *This forum is not big enough to list the lesser excentricities.
> 
> Geo



Mine stands over his water bowl, still nearly full from the night before, and looks at me with what I take to be utter contempt. "You want me to drink '_*old*_' water? And I thought you loved me." It's ok, he's just channeling my wife.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 4, 2012)

Yea, the water bowl is a big deal, my slobber hounds get their whole muzzle wet, dribble on the hardwood floor, looking for the nearest lap. They also fill the bowl with food crumbs and it gets nasty after a bit so water get changed 5 - 6 times a day


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 4, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Yea, the water bowl is a big deal, my slobber hounds get their whole muzzle wet, dribble on the hardwood floor, looking for the nearest lap. They also fill the bowl with food crumbs and it gets nasty after a bit so *water get changed 5 - 6 times a day*



Evidently your dogs have been communicating with mine. I've been wondering about that phone bill. 

I figure owning a dog, you've either got a slobber hound or a compulsive licker (mine). Either way you better accept dog salva as their most precious gift to offer. 

Then of course there is also a _*water bowl dominence behavior*_. My brother's black lab would go into his canine buddy's back yard and the first thing he'd inevitably do is put one paw into the other dog's bowl and knock it over.

Their personalities are just too much.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry, I missunderstood..... but

I, am the pet!!!!!

LMAO


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sun Tzu loves cats, and always tries to make friends with the local felines with limited success. (Takes after the old man in both the attempt and the failure rate  ) Evidently he may be having some success on that front. Yestday morning I found a dead baby rabbit just outside the door to the back deck. Looks like cat work to me and some sort of offering made to my pooch. Not sure if it means: I like you too, or please eat this and not me...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 7, 2012)

We have a dog who won't drink out of the bowl if its less than half full. His collar clinks on the metal bowl and scares him. Yep. Our fearless guardian. One of the cats will take stuff and drop it in the water bowl, I guess to see if it floats. I swear we don't let her watch Letterman!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 21, 2012)

Breena is coming up on 8MO about 2in (5cm) bigger than the Dobe and starting to push the Dobe around. A 33lb (16kg) bag of dog food (the new updated size, costs the same as the old 40lb bag) lasts about 3 weeks or less.
1. At 6MO
2. At 7MO


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 24, 2012)

Paul asked me about my avatar, That 7 lb terror, at least she thinks she, is nothing but a cuddle bunny. Got her when she was 6 or 7 months old and when friends lost their home and jobs. Was supposed to be for a couple of months. She started to cuddle in bed and the next thing I knew was sleeping under the covers snuggled up to my chest. I swear if she could crawl inside she would. Not normally into little dogs but her personality won me over. She's smart, quiet, affectionate, fiercely loyal and as Paul said has a "heart of a Lion". Here is a shot of her backing down two 100Lb Dobermans that a fiend who stopped by had in her SUV:






There was no way she was letting them get out of the SUV

Here she was at 1 yr:






Now last may:






She is my companion, hopefully for the next 13 or 15 years


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

She's cute! 
Here's my two, the light tan is Crowbar, she is a year and a half, (Attitude and a half! She is just getting ready to do the growl-bark.) and the black and white one is Meatloaf, fifteen and a half, still full of piss and vinegar!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have my 3lb's of terror chiuhuahua and my husky who is the master of stealing food right off the tabel without you even knowing!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to take our little cat to the emergency room last night. She had an infection in one of her anal glands and it required a small surgical procedure. Everything went fine and we took her home last night. Cost $325 as well. But there is no price to high for my pets. They are family members to me and my wife.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that everything is O.k.!
My dogs always seem to pick holidays to get sick.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 24, 2012)

Paul, they're gorgeous!! Little wuvies.... Sorry about that, get all gushie when I see them. Sorry to hear about your kitty Der, hope she's all better. Last month I was going through all the vet bills for Duchess since I got her, 742.00, she's worth every penny and more. They all are............


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are some of my favs of her and the terrible threesome. 















the other two are Sugar 4 yr (white one) (Malti/poo) Coco, (silky/terrier mix, found on the street when she was 7 weeks old sick, injured, almost lost her. Vet said it looked like she had been kicked) 2 1/2 There is a special place in hell for someone who hurts puppies!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, I love Cha-who-a-who-a's. 

3 best pets I ever had......

#1, my first pet, Beggar, the best Pekingese ever!!!!! He bit every friend I had!!!!
#2, Lady, an absolute princess Cocker Spaniel.
#3, Buzz, a kick a$$ Beagle. No cage or fence would hold him.

Can't have any more animals. I get so attached to them I fall to pieces when they die or have to be put down.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 30, 2012)

I know what you mean. Had a Maltese called Lilbit, we had gotten Sugar to mate with him, but he died before Sugar was old enough. Doc said Sugar had to go thru 3 heats before mating. Lilbit was my Mom's dog and he died in his sleep on her pillow with her at around 1 am. Took my mom months to get over his loss. Hell it took me weeks also, loved that little fart.


----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 30, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Glad to hear that everything is O.k.!
> My dogs always seem to pick holidays to get sick.



Ain't that the truth - holidays or weekends!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2012)

We have a pet rabbit. He's an in the house rabbit, residing in the laundry room, where he has a cage and a five by five yard. When he was given to us he had been named "Uno" because he only had one testicle. Edna Mae didn't like that, so she changed his name to "Buddy". Like most pets, he's spoiled rotten. He's a pug nose, short eared rabbit of the Polish breed.

Charles


----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 31, 2012)

ccheese said:


> We have a pet rabbit. He's an in the house rabbit, residing in the laundry room, where he has a cage and a five by five yard. When he was given to us he had been named "Uno" because he only had one testicle. Edna Mae didn't like that, so she changed his name to "Buddy". Like most pets, he's spoiled rotten. He's a pug nose, short eared rabbit of the Polish breed.
> 
> Charles


My brother and sister in law found a rabbit in the road. They took it to a vet and eventually it had a rear leg amputated. It has since had a stroke and can’t even stand on three legs. The adore the bunny. They feed it a special diet and have built it a heated and air conditioned, multi storied palace to live in. It has been over 4 years and “buggsy” is still with us!


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a Beagle dog too for quite a few years, but this summer he ruptured a disk and as a result he died.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Thought I'd update. Breena is now a year and a half old and about twice the size of the dobe. This was in the backyard after our snowfall last week


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2013)

What kind of pets do I have?
Dust bunnies, mostly - and maybe a few spiders.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2013)

What kind of pets do I have?
Dust bunnies, mostly - and maybe a few spiders. 
I love the photos of your dogs, MikeWint.


----------



## Torch (Mar 26, 2013)

Stella(Cane Corso) enjoying her first beach days in St.Augustine Fla.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 26, 2013)

Maria, thank you, she is a doll, the IWs are almost human she will be tough to loose, They only live about 8yrs on average
Torch, did not recognise until I realized you had not had the ears cropped. Does she look like she ate a sneaker during the summer? Thought about a mastiff til we saw one during the summer


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so happy she did not get her ears cropped. They can be really scary looking from what I've seen online. She's a mush,great dog so far. No way as sharp as my GSD,way more layed back...


----------

